# Now thats a reflection



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Check out the paint on this Mini Cooper.

Gutted about the insurance.

http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/30032010/36/mini-world-s-most-expensive-mirror-0.html

not think it would be pretty dangerous on a sunny day?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Repost mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

he must of been on day release from the funny farm to pay that much for a mini - what a mug! :lol:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry never noticed!

Yeh ano kev!!


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> he must of been on day release from the funny farm to pay that much for a mini - what a mug! :lol:


My first car was a mini. I paid £50 for it. It had 11 months MOT.

It had a black wing, a grey wing. a silver boot lid and the rest of it was white.

The insurance company didnt charge me one penny extra for this 'bespoke' colour scheme :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

I saw this story to. I presume the chrome effect is from a wrap? In which case the guy is a mug. £35,000 when he could of brought the car for £17,000 and paid a couple of K extra to get it wrapped.

More money than sense I think.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

glymauto said:


> My first car was a mini. I paid £50 for it. It had 11 months MOT.
> 
> It had a black wing, a grey wing. a silver boot lid and the rest of it was white.
> 
> The insurance company didnt charge me one penny extra for this 'bespoke' colour scheme :lol:


:lol: imo, the newer ones aren't proper minis either now ze germans make them..
£38k - could of got a nice car with that


----------



## j03y-1 (Feb 12, 2009)

did this last week http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy159/j03y-1/DSC00066.jpg


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

38k is good brand new Merc money!!!

Personally, I would have saved 25k and got me a second hand one of these -










Kevin OB has a silver one (or three actually!) Its flipping stunning!!!!

He paid 10k for it. Its loaded to the gunnel's with every toy you could imagine - Sat Nav, vibrating memory seats, Rising/lowering suspension, enough walnut to destroy a rain forest etc etc etc.

I'm thinking of getting me a CL next time....

Or maybe I'll spend three times as much and get me a 'wrapped' Mini?

Hmmm....its a tough call


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

j03y-1 said:


> did this last week http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy159/j03y-1/DSC00066.jpg


That is bonkers!! :lol:

I love it!!

How the heck do you detail that?

What is is it?...is it a wrap or reall ally?


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

If it's not a wrap it will be something like SpectraChrome... Friend of mine has a set up and some of the bits he does are pretty stunning!

Which reminds me... He's got my roll cage!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

glymauto said:


> enough walnut to destroy a rain forest


Who wants walnut in there car!!


----------



## j03y-1 (Feb 12, 2009)

glymauto said:


> That is bonkers!! :lol:
> 
> I love it!!
> 
> ...


it was a wrap full of swirls and light scratch's plus abused interior


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Who wants walnut in there car!!


errmmm.....me :wave:

I like to know another bit of this earth has been destroyed just for me 

...and I like it.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

j03y-1 said:


> did this last week http://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy159/j03y-1/DSC00066.jpg


Im sure i seen this car at the International Motor Show in Abu Dhabi

EDIT : Found some pics


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Chrome wrap like the mini has been around for sometime now ,

Here is a car from a few years back :thumb:




























Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Who wants walnut in there car!!


my 330 has wood panels, trying to get it changed to carbon cube at the moment 

That Lambo is awful looking, the workmanship is very good, well cut and finished, but it just looks so tacky

suppose if we all had the same car it would be boring though


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Chromie Homie, one word - Tacky. Unfortunately not of the blu tac variety.


----------



## jason2_uk (Apr 8, 2010)

thats an obscene amount of money to pay for a mini cooper!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> he must of been on day release from the funny farm to pay that much for a mini - what a mug! :lol:


You know it :lol:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't believe anyone would pay £38k for a Mini? 

Would it not just be better to get a Vinyl wrap?? I've seen them do Veyron's & Aston's in Gold, Chrome or any colour you want - At least it can be taken off once you realise how bad it actually looks


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amazing they cannot get insurance for it? I am sure a certain A. Flux would give them a reasonable quote. Or what about Lloyd on here

They suggest that it will be a target for thieves, if it is one of a kind then it kind of makes it easy to find by the same token. No use in swapping the plates and trying to clone it as the paint job will still give the car away

Now if it was due to the mirror finish causing danger to other motorists then I could undertand it


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pffft thats not a shiney mini thats a chrome MINI....THIS is a shiney Mini......

/Users/grahamforbes/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2009/McConnachie Photos/DSCF2768_2.jpg

IMM 2009 in Birmingham. David Bowie Mini.


----------

